# 350Z will be in Austin,TX next sunday



## BackseatZ (May 15, 2002)

This coming sunday june 16. A large caravan of Z cars will be heading from Dallas to San Antonio for the 15th annual Z convention. A new 350Z will be leading the caravan and they will be stopping at Maxwell Round Rock Nissan for a couple of hours. Our club Capital Z of Texas will be hosting them. Food and drinks will be provided by the dealership as well. There will be Many Z's of all vintages in attendance. Come check it out.


----------

